# Cheese Souffle that collapsed too soon?



## Chopstix (Jun 4, 2006)

I recently borrowed a cook book on French regional cooking by Paul Bocuse. I was so inspired that I tried his Lyonnaise Cheese Souffle for breakfast this morning. My souffle rose but deflated after only a minute outside the oven. Is that supposed to happen? My souffle rose about 1 inch above the lip of my ramekin. By the time I was finally able to take an unblurred picture of it (after a minute of trying), my souffles had fallen. Here's a picture AFTER the gradual collapse.

That's the book's picture of the correct souffle in the background. How long does a souffle normally stay puffed up? Did I do something wrong? Thanks!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 4, 2006)

It's been my experience that the 'classic' French souffles do collapse rather quickly.  You know the Italian expression 'the pasta waits for no one' - meaning you need to have your sauce ready and your guests at the table by the time the pasta is ready!  Same with souffles - everyone should be at the table;, forks in hand, as you bring the souffle to the table!

The only other problem spots usually are the pan preparation, and how the whites are beaten.  

I just found a fantastic site from PBS, the 'Jacques and Julia' series, where you can see a video of them preparing a lobster souffle - 

http://www.pbs.org/juliachild/meet/pepin.html

This whole series is an absolute gem of knowledge!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree.  You really don't have time to spend a couple of minutes fiddling with a camera.  They should go from oven to table immediately.

Also, if you want a higher rise you should surround the rim of each ramekin with a parchment paper "collar".  This way, when you remove the collar, even if they fall, it won't be as dramatically.


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Marmalady and Breezy! That's comforting to know.  What about adding cream of tartar to stabilize the stiff eggwhite?  Does anyone know how much cream of tartar to add per eggwhite?  Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2006)

I could very well be wrong here, but I don't think adding cream of tartar would help because I "think" it's more a matter of the extreme change of temperature when you remove the souffle(s) from the oven.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm w/Breezy- cream tartar is more of a stabilizer to add for frostings, etc.  Souffles aren't meant to be kept!


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks again for the inputs!


----------

